# Smoked Lunch Meat



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 16, 2012)

Smoked turkey thighs for sandwich meat.  

Smoker at 215 degrees and the A-MAZE-N-Tube Smoker loaded with cherry pellets  is started to provide smoke in the gasser.






In went the seasoned and rubbed thighs.





The A-MAZE-N-Tube Smoker provided a nice blue smoke.





Pulled at internal temp of 175 to be rested in the fridge overnight. 





Sliced and ready for vac packing.  





Thanks for looking


----------



## forty_caliber (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great.  Still plenty of moisture and I'm betting it's tender as well.

.40


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 17, 2012)

My word that looks amazing!! Once again the american thighs look huge compared to ours. #jealous!


----------



## CraigC (Jun 17, 2012)

Mighty fine looking turkey. I may have a go at pastrami.


----------

